# Intel liefert wieder fehlerhafte Chips aus.



## Adam West (8. Februar 2011)

Mahlzeit,

wie auf http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/gadgets/0,1518,744173,00.htm zu lesen ist, wird Intel, auf Drängen der PC Hersteller, seinen eigenen Verkaufsstop "aufheben" und wieder damit beginnen, die fehlerbehafteten Chips auszuliefern, welche in letzter Zeit für SATA Probleme verantwortlich waren.

Laut Artikel (und auch meiner persönlichen Meinung) wird dies für Verunsicherung bei den Käufern sorgen, da man hier beim Kauf nicht erkennen kann (zumindest der Standard MM Käufer), ob es sich um fehlerbehaftete, oder bereits neue Chips handelt. 

Laut Intel wird es bis Mitte Februar dauern, bis die neuen Chips ausgeliefert werden, bis dahin sollen sich die PC Hersteller verpflichten, ausschließlich Systeme zu verkaufen, welche nicht von dem Fehler betroffen sind.

Ob das allerdings für mehr Sicherheit beim Kunden sorgt, bleibt abzuwarten...

Meine Meinung zu dem Thema: Auch wenn nur selektierte und geprüfte Systeme verkauft werden sollen, halte ich dies für eine Schweinerei, denn wenn die Chips fehlerbehaftet sind, kann eine Fehlfunktion nie ausgeschlossen werden.

MfG


----------



## poiu (8. Februar 2011)

It's not a bug, it's a feature!


----------



## Adam West (8. Februar 2011)

poiu schrieb:


> It's not a bug, it's a feature!



wenn man nach der Strategie geht: ja


----------



## DaStash (8. Februar 2011)

lol2k war 6 Minuten schneller! 

MfG


----------



## Adam West (8. Februar 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> lol2k war 6 Minuten schneller!
> 
> MfG



Damn!! 
meine news is aber größer 

MfG


----------



## kleinerSchuh (8. Februar 2011)

Die Kunden können nicht warten - Meine Kinder auch nicht, wenn die was sehen... trotzdem: Schere, Messer, Gabel, Licht, gibts für kleine nicht.

Nur unter Auflagen - Also wer ist dann Verantwortlich wenns schief läuft die PC-Hersteller?
Eine Milliarde - könnte das also bisher Kosten, sind potentielle Datenverluste von Kunden schon mitkalkuliert?

Na zum Glück hat Mercedes auf den Elch Test reagiert. Intel
Oder  wenn das alles nur Marketing war.

Gruß


----------



## Snake7 (8. Februar 2011)

Einen Fehler ausschließen kannste doch eh nie, außer du bist uns weit vorraus.


----------



## Dartwurst (8. Februar 2011)

Das darf doch wohl nicht wahr sein! Da versucht ein Multimilliardenkonzern seine fehlerhafte Ware noch zu versilbern. Bei einer solchen Unternehmensphilsophie werde ich wohl doch nicht umsteigen. Schade! Eigentlich hat mich die Leistung der neuen  Prozessoren überzeugt. Aber so:


----------



## Adam West (8. Februar 2011)

Snake7 schrieb:


> Einen Fehler ausschließen kannste doch eh nie, außer du bist uns weit vorraus.



Allgemein schon, aber derartige, wie hier beschrieben, schon!
edith: und wenn ich schon einen derartigen Fehler feststelle, dann darf ich mir es auf garkeinen Fall erlauben, soetwas zu verkaufen. Stell dir vor du hättest einen Monitor, bei dem die Möglichkeit bestände unter gewissen Voraussetzungen die Sichfolie zu entflammen 

MfG


----------



## W3SSI (8. Februar 2011)

so eine sauerrei das nenn ich mal kundenfreundlichkeit xD
wegen so einem mist hab ich jetzt AMD drin^^


----------



## errat1c (8. Februar 2011)

Es steht doch explizit "auf Drängen der PC Hersteller" in der News..also kann man Intel an dieser Stelle wohl mal zur Abwechslung keinen Vorwurf machen...


----------



## Santanos (8. Februar 2011)

Naja, das sollte man schon unterscheiden. Ein Notebook mit Sandybridge z.B. braucht meist nur 2 Sata-Ports, einen für die Festplatte/SSD und einen für das optische Laufwerk.
Warum dann also nicht beides an die SataIII hängen und gut ist?
Bei Bürorechnern genau das selbe: Nen Aufkleber drauf mit "use of sata III only" und 50 Euro günstiger verticken. Warum nicht? 
Jetzt wo der Bug bekannt ist und es Tools zur Erkennung gibt sehe ich kein Problem. Zocker warten jetzt eh oder gehen anders auf Nummer sicher, Otto Normal interessiert es ggf. nicht ob die Platte an Sata III  hängt oder nicht.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2011)

Intel lässt sich halt das Geld nicht entgehen und nimmt lieber eine Umtauschaktion in Kauf. Da die meisten eh Komplettrechner kaufen, werden die den Herstellern wie Dell oder HP sicher gesagt haben dass sie die einzige Festplatte und das eine Laufwerk an den Sata 3 Buchsen anschließen sollen, so gibts keine Probleme und wenn wirklich mal jemand nachrüsten soll und dabei den Sata 2 Port bentutz und dann einen Fehler hat, wird der Rechner eben getauscht.
Ist billiger als jetzt alle Boards einzuschmelzen.


----------



## Adam West (8. Februar 2011)

errat1c schrieb:


> Es steht doch explizit "auf Drängen der PC Hersteller" in der News..also kann man Intel an dieser Stelle wohl mal zur Abwechslung keinen Vorwurf machen...



Ähm doch! Intel müsste hier nen Riegel vorschieben. 
Wenn Rolls-Royce fehlerhafte Triebwerke baut und Airbus S.A.S. darauf drängt diese trotzdem zu liefern, nur damit ihre Fluzeuge fertig werden, ist also Rolls-Royce im Zwang, jene Triebwerke abzugeben und weiter zu verkaufen, auch wenn die Maschinen drohen adzustürzen? 


Ich weiß, ziemlich weit her geholt der vergleicht, aber authentisch!

Letztendlich ist Intel dann derjenige, dessen Image im Falle des Fehlers leidet...

MfG


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2011)

Adam West schrieb:


> Wenn Rolls-Royce fehlerhafte Triebwerke baut und Airbus S.A.S. darauf drängt diese trotzdem zu liefern, nur damit ihre Fluzeuge fertig werden, ist also Rolls-Royce im Zwang, jene Triebwerke abzugeben und weiter zu verkaufen, auch wenn die Maschinen drohen adzustürzen?
> 
> Ich weiß, ziemlich weit her geholt der vergleicht, aber authentisch!


 
Ja ist sehr weit hergeholt. 
Trotzdem ist Rolls Royce immer noch haftbar eben weil das ihre Triebwerke sind, die sie gebaut und verkauft haben.
Die Flugzeughersteller kümmert das nicht, die pochen so oder so darauf dass Rolls Royce den Schaden bezahlt.


----------



## kmf (8. Februar 2011)

Viele PC-Märkte hätten wahrscheinlich die nächsten beiden Monate net mal das Geld zusammenbekommen, um die Pacht ihrer Läden zu zahlen. Oder meint ihr, jeder potentielle PC-Käufer hätte zu einer AMD-Lösung gegriffen? Habt ihr euch mal Gedanken in der Richtung gemacht?

Außerdem kann man ein bekanntes Problem elegant umschiffen. Erstens sind ja net alle Sata-Ports betroffen und außerdem können die Hersteller der Boards einen Zusatzcontrollerchip verlöten oder einen PCI-Controller beilegen. Das ist allemal günstiger, als der drohende wirtschaftliche Schaden, wegen Nichtlieferfähigkeit.


----------



## Zockkind (8. Februar 2011)

Da warst du leider zu langsam 

mfg


----------



## Adam West (8. Februar 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja ist sehr weit hergeholt.
> Trotzdem ist Rolls Royce immer noch haftbar eben weil das ihre Triebwerke sind, die sie gebaut und verkauft haben.
> Die Flugzeughersteller kümmert das nicht, die pochen so oder so darauf dass Rolls Royce den Schaden bezahlt.



weiß ich doch, genau das soll meine Aussage ausdrücken 

MfG


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2011)

Logisch und deswegen haben die bei Intel auch scharf nachgerechnet und sind darauf gekommen die Boards weiter auszuliefern und nur bei wirklich auftretenden Fehlern, die wirklich auf den Chipsatz zurück zu führen sind -- Beweispflicht wohl beim User -- die Boards dann austusschen.
Die Gewinne brechen nicht ein, die Aktionäre freuen sich und alle sind glücklich.
Rosige, heile Intel Welt und die Intel Jünger rollen die Gebetsteppiche aus.


----------



## Adam West (8. Februar 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Logisch und deswegen haben die bei Intel auch scharf nachgerechnet und sind darauf gekommen die Boards weiter auszuliefern und nur bei wirklich auftretenden Fehlern, die wirklich auf den Chipsatz zurück zu führen sind -- Beweispflicht wohl beim User -- die Boards dann austusschen.
> Die Gewinne brechen nicht ein, die Aktionäre freuen sich und alle sind glücklich.
> Rosige, heile Intel Welt und die Intel Jünger rollen die Gebetsteppiche aus.



jupp! letztendlich wird hier der kunde veralbert, auch wenn die Fehler nicht auftreten *sollten*, erhält der Kunden hier ein fehlerhaftes Produkt...
Das mit den Gebetsteppichen ist vielleicht übertrieben  , ich bin jedoch auch der Meinung, das dies keine gute Strategie seitens Intel ist!

MfG


----------



## Chrisch (8. Februar 2011)

Wo ist das Problem? Dann ändern die Hersteller die Boards ein wenig und entfernen die SATA2 Slots vom Board.

Schon hat ein Board nur noch 2 SATA Slots und das sind dann die 6G da diese auch in ferner Zukunft keine Probleme machen.

OEM PCs werden eh selten bis nie aufgerüstet und wenn dann wird i.d.R. ein altes gegen ein neues Laufwerk getauscht und gut ist.

Weiß garnicht was sich hier so viele anstellen, als ob es bei allen anderen (Handys, PKWs etc) keine "bugs" geben würde und die nicht trotzdem verkauft werden...


----------



## errat1c (8. Februar 2011)

Adam West schrieb:


> Ähm doch! Intel müsste hier nen Riegel vorschieben.
> Wenn Rolls-Royce fehlerhafte Triebwerke baut und Airbus S.A.S. darauf drängt diese trotzdem zu liefern, nur damit ihre Fluzeuge fertig werden, ist also Rolls-Royce im Zwang, jene Triebwerke abzugeben und weiter zu verkaufen, auch wenn die Maschinen drohen adzustürzen?
> 
> 
> ...



Hier geht es um (einige) SATA-Ports, welche ja wohl weniger eine essentielle Rolle spielen auf Platinen, wie hingegen Triebwerke bei Flugzeugen..da wäre wohl eher die Klospülung der bessere Vergleich. Wenn eine nich geht, dann nimmt man eben die andere Toilette...

Natürlich "müsste" man hier einen Riegel vorschieben, aber welcher gesunde Menschenverstand ist denn so ... und tut das dann auch.

Du sagst es gerade in deinem letzten Satz. Sie tragen die Verantwortung dafür und letztlich auch die Gewährleistung auf Umtausch, also wo ist da das Problem? Wie auch Chrisch vor mir gesagt hat, geht es um OEM PCs, bei denen es keine Einschränkungen in der Nutzung geben sollte.


----------



## Freakless08 (8. Februar 2011)

Na toll Intel.
Dann greife ich doch lieber beim nächsten Kauf zu AMD bevor ich einen der fehlerhaften Intel CPUs erhalte.


----------



## PEG96 (8. Februar 2011)

Ja, demnächst verkaufen sie cpus, die net funtzen, oder bei denen nur 1kern läuft. Wenn sie ein Problem mit den Chipsätzen haben, sollen sie das sagen (haben sie glaub ich gemacht) und dann einen verkaufsstopp machen, der schaden wird doch vorallem für die hersteller immer größer.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2011)

Chrisch schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem? Dann ändern die Hersteller die Boards ein wenig und entfernen die SATA2 Slots vom Board.


 
Das Problem ist dass der Chipsatz defekt ist und defekt bleibt, egal ob du die Sata 2 Ports nicht mehr verwendest.
Wenn Intel moral hätte würde sie alle verkauften Boards zurück rufen und neue ausliefern.
Autoherstellere machen das die machen eine Rückrufaktion und tauschen defekte Teile aus, entweder sofort oder beim nächsten Serivce Check.


----------



## xthomas26x (8. Februar 2011)

......................


----------



## kuer (8. Februar 2011)

errat1c schrieb:


> Hier geht es um (einige) SATA-Ports, welche ja wohl weniger eine essentielle Rolle spielen auf Platinen, wie hingegen Triebwerke bei Flugzeugen..da wäre wohl eher die Klospülung der bessere Vergleich. Wenn eine nich geht, dann nimmt man eben die andere Toilette...
> 
> Natürlich "müsste" man hier einen Riegel vorschieben, aber welcher gesunde Menschenverstand ist denn so ... und tut das dann auch.
> 
> Du sagst es gerade in deinem letzten Satz. Sie tragen die Verantwortung dafür und letztlich auch die Gewährleistung auf Umtausch, also wo ist da das Problem? Wie auch Chrisch vor mir gesagt hat, geht es um OEM PCs, bei denen es keine Einschränkungen in der Nutzung geben sollte.


 


Also du scheinst das nicht recht zu verstehen. Intel geht hin und verkauft WISSENTLICH defekte Ware, aber deklariet dies nicht als defekt. Das ist ein absolutes NO GO und schlicht Betrug. Es spielt auch gar keine Rolle, ob sicht das Problem umgehen läst. Es wird eine zugesicherte Eigenschaft nicht geliefert, wieder besseren Wissens.
Das ist schlicht Schadensbegenzung, auf kosten von Kunden und ob die Hersteller darum gebeten haben den Endkunden zu verarschen, glaube ich auch nicht wirklich. Intel würde Milliardenschäden ersätzen müssen, wegen nicht eingehaltenen Verträgen. ALso lieber Kunden verscheißern. Sorry , aber das Vorgehen ist unglaublich.


----------



## Sturmi (8. Februar 2011)

kuer schrieb:


> Also du scheinst das nicht recht zu verstehen. Intel geht hin und verkauft WISSENTLICH defekte Ware, aber deklariet dies nicht als defekt. Das ist ein absolutes NO GO und schlicht Betrug. Es spielt auch gar keine Rolle, ob sicht das Problem umgehen läst. Es wird eine zugesicherte Eigenschaft nicht geliefert, wieder besseren Wissens.
> Das ist schlicht Schadensbegenzung, auf kosten von Kunden und ob die Hersteller darum gebeten haben den Endkunden zu verarschen, glaube ich auch nicht wirklich. Intel würde Milliardenschäden ersätzen müssen, wegen nicht eingehaltenen Verträgen. ALso lieber Kunden verscheißern. Sorry , aber das Vorgehen ist unglaublich.


Ich glaube du hast da etwas nicht ganz verstanden. Intel verkauft defekte Ware an OEMs. Diese wissen nicht nur das die Ware defekt ist, sie sind auch der Grund warum Intel das ganze tut. Weil die OEMs unbedingt Ware wollten  (Siehst du hier nen Betrug? Ich nicht). Wenn die OEMs nun einfach die kaputten Sata/3G Schnittstellen deaktivieren? Bevor also nicht klar ist wie die Chipsätze dann am Ende auf den Markt kommen würde ich an deiner Stelle erstmal ruhig ein- und ausatmen.


----------



## Dartwurst (8. Februar 2011)

Sturmi schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast da etwas nicht ganz verstanden. Intel verkauft defekte Ware an OEMs. Diese wissen nicht nur das die Ware defekt ist, sie sind auch der Grund warum Intel das ganze tut. Weil die OEMs unbedingt Ware wollten (Siehst du hier nen Betrug? Ich nicht). Wenn die OEMs nun einfach die kaputten Sata/3G Schnittstellen deaktivieren? Bevor also nicht klar ist wie die Chipsätze dann am Ende auf den Markt kommen würde ich an deiner Stelle erstmal ruhig ein- und ausatmen.


Das ändert nichts an der Tatsache,das Intel Teildefekte Ware verkauft. Das die OEM´s Sie weiterverkaufen macht die Sache nicht besser. Intel weiss es. Und der uninformierte Kunde im "Märchenmarkt" eben nicht. Wenn die gefährdeten Ports deaktiviert werden,ist so ein Board immer noch Teidefekt. Ergo:Betrug.


----------



## Sturmi (8. Februar 2011)

Also praktisch so wie AMDs X3s ... oh wait.


----------



## xthomas26x (8. Februar 2011)

...........................


----------



## errat1c (8. Februar 2011)

Sturmi schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast da etwas nicht ganz verstanden. Intel verkauft defekte Ware an OEMs. Diese wissen nicht nur das die Ware defekt ist, sie sind auch der Grund warum Intel das ganze tut. Weil die OEMs unbedingt Ware wollten  (Siehst du hier nen Betrug? Ich nicht). Wenn die OEMs nun einfach die kaputten Sata/3G Schnittstellen deaktivieren? Bevor also nicht klar ist wie die Chipsätze dann am Ende auf den Markt kommen würde ich an deiner Stelle erstmal ruhig ein- und ausatmen.



danke...


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (8. Februar 2011)

Adam West schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Laut Artikel (und auch meiner persönlichen Meinung) wird dies für Verunsicherung bei den Käufern sorgen, da man hier beim Kauf nicht erkennen kann (zumindest der Standard MM Käufer), ob es sich um fehlerbehaftete, oder bereits neue Chips handelt.
> 
> ...


 
Das Problem birgt alleine schon die Tatsache das kaum ein ''Standard-MM-Kunde'' überhaupt Wind von der Sache bekommen hätte. Denn zum einen wird es ihm der Händler kaum freiwillig auf die Nase binden das sein frisch erworbenes System evtl. fehlerbehaftet sein könnte. Zum anderen sind ebendiese Kunden selten im Hardwarebereich belesen genug um selber noch rechtzeitig darauf zu stoßen.

Um es noch klar zu stellen:
Ich möchte hier keineswegs irgendwelche Kunden kleinerer oder größerer Elektronikmärkte schlecht machen oder ihnen schlechtes nachsagen.
Als ehemaliger Angestellter einer solchen Kette weis ich jedoch wovon ich spreche.


----------



## Oggtr (8. Februar 2011)

Örgent wann werden die es ya behoben haben diese ,,Kinderkrankheiten'' sind völlig normal

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------



## Freakless08 (8. Februar 2011)

Oggtr schrieb:


> Örgent wann werden die es ya behoben haben diese ,,Kinderkrankheiten'' sind völlig normal
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


Lass das Posten lieber bleiben wenn du mit deinem iPhone keinen deutschen Satz zusammenbekommst und nur dein "Sent from" im Forum stehen haben willst was immerhin 1/3 deines ganzes Posts entspricht


----------



## Mischk@ (8. Februar 2011)

Also lass ich den Umsteig auf Sandybridge... Wenns so ein hin und her gibt, wegen diesem bescheuertem Chip dann lass ich es lieber und kauf die Nächste Generation. vielleicht haben wir dann ja mehr Glück.


----------



## Adam West (9. Februar 2011)

pcp-brattcoxx schrieb:


> Das Problem birgt alleine schon die Tatsache das kaum ein ''Standard-MM-Kunde'' überhaupt Wind von der Sache bekommen hätte. Denn zum einen wird es ihm der Händler kaum freiwillig auf die Nase binden das sein frisch erworbenes System evtl. fehlerbehaftet sein könnte. Zum anderen sind ebendiese Kunden selten im Hardwarebereich belesen genug um selber noch rechtzeitig darauf zu stoßen.



jupp, leider ist das so! Kann ich dir nur recht geben.



Mischk@ schrieb:


> Also lass ich den Umsteig auf Sandybridge... Wenns so ein hin und her gibt, wegen diesem bescheuertem Chip dann lass ich es lieber und kauf die Nächste Generation. vielleicht haben wir dann ja mehr Glück.



Naja, so radikal brauchst du es jetzt nicht sehen. Ab Mitte Februar will Intel die "bereinigte" Version ausliefern, sie sind schon kräftig am produzieren. Dann könntest du schon zuschlagen.

MfG


----------



## riedochs (9. Februar 2011)

Gerade die großen Hersteller wie HP, DELL usw. würden mehr Verlust erleiden wenn Intel die Produktion stoppen würde. Der typische Bürorechner hat eine Festplatte und ein optischen Laufwerk und wird alle paar Jahre komplett ausgetauscht, bzw ist eh auf 2 - 3 Jahre geleast. HP, DELL & Co interessiert sowas kaum bis garnicht, denn der Anteil der Kunden die Betroffen sein wird ist verschwindend gering und dort ist es billiger das Mainboard zu tauschen anstatt jetzt vielleicht 2 Wochen keinen PC verkaufen zu können.

Der Privatkunden Markt mit Komponenten ist im Vergleich zu den Firmenkunden ein Witz bei solchen Komponenten. Aus der Sicht ist die Entscheidung von Intel absolut richtig und AMD würde es auch nicht anders machen.


----------



## Jan565 (9. Februar 2011)

Intel-Bug-Inside. 

Nein danke. Für mich steht auf jeden Fall fest, wer sowas auf den Markt lässt, hat entweder zu viel Geld oder hat Angst Fehler ein zu gestehen und zu verbessern. 

Hätte ich mir so ein System gekauft und meine Daten währen Flöten gegangen währe es mein Problem. Nicht mit mir.


----------



## Sonnendieb (9. Februar 2011)

ehm...ja viele beschweren sich weil man HOCHGERECHNET 5% kaputte chips verkauft die wohl erst nach 3 jahren im Betriebsmodus defekte vorweisen....aber ich habe noch keinen der aber MILLIONEN Käufer gesehen die dieses problem bestätigen!!! Vorallem werden höchstens 5% der Käufer das Board mehr als 3 jahre haben


----------



## Sonnendieb (9. Februar 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Intel-Bug-Inside.
> 
> Nein danke. Für mich steht auf jeden Fall fest, wer sowas auf den Markt lässt, hat entweder zu viel Geld oder hat Angst Fehler ein zu gestehen und zu verbessern.
> 
> Hätte ich mir so ein System gekauft und meine Daten währen Flöten gegangen währe es mein Problem. Nicht mit mir.



ach was und bei Grafikkarten gibts solche Fehlerquoten etwa nicht?


----------



## Loki1978 (9. Februar 2011)

Also mal ganz ehrlich , ich finde sowie so das zuviel Wind um das Thema gemacht wird. 
Intel hat doch ganz klar gesagt, dass der Fehler wahrscheinlich nur bei einem kleinem Prozentsatz 
auftreteten wird und das auch nur an den Sata 2 anschlüssen. Der Komplett PC Käufer hat doch eh meist nur eine Festplatte + DVD Laufwerk verbaut. Die werden dann einfach an die Sata 3 Anschlüsse geklemmt und gut ist.


----------



## El Sativa (9. Februar 2011)

errat1c schrieb:


> Es steht doch explizit "auf Drängen der PC Hersteller" in der News..also kann man Intel an dieser Stelle wohl mal zur Abwechslung keinen Vorwurf machen...


sehe ich auch so. wenn dell und konsorten ihren kram verticken wollen, müssen die auch mit der welle von garantiefällen zurechtkommen. den ruf hat es von intel aber nicht gestärkt.


----------



## Xion4 (9. Februar 2011)

Dartwurst schrieb:


> Das darf doch wohl nicht wahr sein! Da versucht ein Multimilliardenkonzern seine fehlerhafte Ware noch zu versilbern. Bei einer solchen Unternehmensphilsophie werde ich wohl doch nicht umsteigen. Schade! Eigentlich hat mich die Leistung der neuen Prozessoren überzeugt. Aber so:


 

Da steht dass Intel auf Drängen der Hersteller ausliefert, also wo will Intel was versilbern??

Der Großhandel hat heutzutage sehr viel macht, was meinst du was Aldi und Co. für Druck auf die Industrie ausüben.

Man sollte ein wenig aufmerksamer lesen.


----------



## fuddles (9. Februar 2011)

Lol ich seh schon lauter OEM Bretter bei den die Sata 2 Ports mit Silikon verklebt wurden


----------



## ReaCT (9. Februar 2011)

Bei nem OEM PC wird meistens sowieso auf 2 interne Geräte Gesetzt (brenner und eine HDD) und deswegen kann ich mir gut vorstellen das die Ports wirklich verklebt sind 

Nein im enst: Es wird keine Datenverluste geben, bis auf die Menschen die wegen ihrer nicht erkannten HDD lieber einen Schraubstock hollen, anstatt sich über die Garantie einen neuen PC beschaffen. Und nach der Garantie kann man ja, falls der Hersteller es nicht schon zuvor tat, die HDD auf SATA 6GB umstöpseln.

Edit: Achja, als Komplettpc Käufer hat man auch keinen Anspruch auf die SATA 2 Ports wenn davon nix in der Werbung stand


----------



## XE85 (9. Februar 2011)

Adam West schrieb:


> Ähm doch! Intel müsste hier nen Riegel vorschieben.
> Wenn Rolls-Royce fehlerhafte Triebwerke baut und Airbus S.A.S. darauf drängt diese trotzdem zu liefern, nur damit ihre Fluzeuge fertig werden, ist also Rolls-Royce im Zwang, jene Triebwerke abzugeben und weiter zu verkaufen, auch wenn die Maschinen drohen adzustürzen?



Der Vergleich hinkt gewaltig ... Triebwerke sind ein Bestandteil ohne denen ein Flugzeug nicht funktioniert - die wären maximal mit der CPU Vergleichbar, aber sicher nicht mit den gefährdeten SATA3 Ports die man nicht mal nutzen muss da die 2 SATA6 Problemfrei sind.



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Na toll Intel.
> Dann greife ich doch lieber beim nächsten Kauf zu AMD bevor ich einen der fehlerhaften Intel CPUs erhalte.



CPUs???  ... hast du überhaupt gelesen worum es geht 



kuer schrieb:


> Also du scheinst das nicht recht zu verstehen. Intel geht hin und verkauft WISSENTLICH defekte Ware, aber deklariet dies nicht als defekt. Das ist ein absolutes NO GO und schlicht Betrug.



Wo wird diese als nicht defekt deklariert? Die Kunden, OEM Hersteller wissen zu 100% was sie da kaufen, viel mehr, sie wollen die mit einem BUG behafteten Chips auch noch unbedingt haben, hier wird von seiten intels überhaupt nichts verschwiegen oder falsch deklariert, die OEM Hersteller sind hier in der Pflicht ihre Kunden gegebenenfalls zu informieren.



Jan565 schrieb:


> .....oder hat Angst Fehler ein zu gestehen und zu verbessern.



merkst du eigentlich selbst was du für Unsinn schreibst? Wie können wir alle von dem Fehler wissen wenn intel ihn verschweigt  Zudem wird der Fehler bekanntlich beseitigt, nur falls es dir entgangen sein sollte.



Jan565 schrieb:


> Hätte ich mir so ein System gekauft und meine Daten währen Flöten gegangen währe es mein Problem. Nicht mit mir.



Genau, weil defekte intel Chipsätze ja der einzige Grund auf der Welt ist der zu Datenverlust führen kann. Festplattenausfallsraten, usw gibt es ja alles nicht.



Dartwurst schrieb:


> Das darf doch wohl nicht wahr sein! Da versucht ein Multimilliardenkonzern seine fehlerhafte Ware noch zu versilbern. Bei einer solchen Unternehmensphilsophie werde ich wohl doch nicht umsteigen. Schade! Eigentlich hat mich die Leistung der neuen Prozessoren überzeugt. Aber so:



Offenbar auch nicht den Text gelesen, die OEM Hersteller möchten die Chips unbedingt haben, und nicht intel sie unbedingt loswerden. 

mfg


----------



## DaStash (9. Februar 2011)

XE85 schrieb:


> Wo wird diese als nicht defekt deklariert? Die Kunden, OEM Hersteller wissen zu 100% was sie da kaufen, viel mehr, sie wollen die mit einem BUG behafteten Chips auch noch unbedingt haben, hier wird von seiten intels überhaupt nichts verschwiegen oder falsch deklariert, die OEM Hersteller sind hier in der Pflicht ihre Kunden gegebenenfalls zu informieren.


 Du willst also behaupten das der geneigte MM Kunde weiß, dass er ein Rechner mit einem Mainboard kauft, auf welchem sich ein defekter Chip befindet, der im schlimmsten Fall zu unwiderruflichen CRC Fehlern auf Festplatten führen kann?

MfG


----------



## Adam West (9. Februar 2011)

XE85 schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt gewaltig ... Triebwerke sind ein Bestandteil ohne denen ein Flugzeug nicht funktioniert - die wären maximal mit der CPU Vergleichbar, aber sicher nicht mit den gefährdeten SATA3 Ports die man nicht mal nutzen muss da die 2 SATA6 Problemfrei sind.



und die Gefahr, dass auch andere Anschlüsse nicht funktionieren besteht nicht? Was wäre, wenn der Chip Defekte noch andere defekte aufweißt? was wäre wenn dort die systemplatte dranhängt?



XE85 schrieb:


> Wo wird diese als nicht defekt deklariert? Die Kunden, OEM Hersteller wissen zu 100% was sie da kaufen, viel mehr, sie wollen die mit einem BUG behafteten Chips auch noch unbedingt haben, hier wird von seiten intels überhaupt nichts verschwiegen oder falsch deklariert, die OEM Hersteller sind hier in der Pflicht ihre Kunden gegebenenfalls zu informieren.



das ist schon richtig, ändert aber nichts dran, dass es nicht in die Rechner rein sollte!



XE85 schrieb:


> merkst du eigentlich selbst was du für Unsinn schreibst? Wie können wir alle von dem Fehler wissen wenn intel ihn verschweigt  Zudem wird der Fehler bekanntlich beseitigt, nur falls es dir entgangen sein sollte.



Es geht in dem Bericht primär darum, das defekte Hardware verkauft wird, der *zukünftige* Ersatz kann den aktuellen Kunden am Ar*** vorbei gehen!



XE85 schrieb:


> Genau, weil defekte intel Chipsätze ja der einzige Grund auf der Welt ist der zu Datenverlust führen kann. Festplattenausfallsraten, usw gibt es ja alles nicht.



darum geht es hier aber nicht! topic beachten.



XE85 schrieb:


> Offenbar auch nicht den Text gelesen, die OEM Hersteller möchten die Chips unbedingt haben, und nicht intel sie unbedingt loswerden.



Das ist *deine* Meinung. Mit Sicherheit will Intel diese Chips loswerden, auf die eine oder andere Art!



DaStash schrieb:


> Du willst also behaupten das der geneigte MM Kunde weiß, dass er ein Rechner mit einem Mainboard kauft, auf welchem sich ein defekter Chip befindet, der im schlimmsten Fall zu unwiderruflichen CRC Fehlern auf Festplatten führen kann?
> 
> MfG



bezweifel ich ebenfalls sehr stark!

mfg


----------



## DaStash (9. Februar 2011)

XE85 schrieb:


> Offenbar auch nicht den Text gelesen, die OEM Hersteller möchten die Chips unbedingt haben, und nicht intel sie unbedingt loswerden.
> 
> mfg


Du meinst die Händler zwingen Intel dazu Boards mit defekten Chipsätzen zu verkaufen?

MfG


----------



## XE85 (9. Februar 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Du willst also behaupten das der geneigte MM Kunde weiß, dass er ein Rechner mit einem Mainboard kauft, auf welchem sich ein defekter Chip befindet, der im schlimmsten Fall zu unwiderruflichen CRC Fehlern auf Festplatten führen kann?
> 
> MfG



hab ich doch extra geschrieben:



XE85 schrieb:


> die OEM Hersteller sind hier in der Pflicht ihre Kunden gegebenenfalls zu informieren.





Adam West schrieb:


> und die Gefahr, dass auch andere Anschlüsse nicht funktionieren besteht nicht? Was wäre, wenn der Chip Defekte noch andere defekte aufweißt? was wäre wenn dort die systemplatte dranhängt?



wie jetzt schon gefühlte 1000mal geschrieben wurde sind die SATA6 Ports vom BUG nicht betroffen - kauft jemand einen OEM Rechner bei dem Festplatte und LW an eben diesen angeschlossen sind wird er nie ein Problem haben, zumindest keins das mit dem STA Gate unmittelbar zu tun hat



Adam West schrieb:


> das ist schon richtig, ändert aber nichts dran, dass es nicht in die Rechner rein sollte!



Richtig, hier sind aber die OEM Hersteller zu kritisieren und nicht intel



Adam West schrieb:


> Das ist deine Meinung. Mit Sicherheit will Intel diese Chips loswerden, auf die eine oder andere Art!



Das hat nichts mit meiner Meinung zu tun, es steht klar in dem von dir verlinkten Artikel das das ganze auf drängen der OEM Hersteller erfolgt und mit Auflagen von Seiten intels verbunden ist. Das intel die Chips loswerden will ist eine behauptung deinerseits die es zu belegen gilt.



Adam West schrieb:


> Es geht in dem Bericht primär darum, das defekte Hardware verkauft wird, der *zukünftige* Ersatz kann den aktuellen Kunden am Ar*** vorbei gehen!



Ja darum gehts, der User schreibt aber nichts davon, sondern bashed rum das intel den Fehler verschweigt, was aber nicht der Fall ist. Genauso wenig wie die behauptung der Fehler würde nicht beseitigt werden



Adam West schrieb:


> darum geht es hier aber nicht! topic beachten.



Doch genau darum gehts, der User ist offenbar der Meinung das ein defekter intel Chipsatz der einzige Grund für Datenverlust sein kann. Und das ist grobes Unwissen das auf keinen Falls weiter verbreitet werden sollte.



DaStash schrieb:


> Du meinst die Händler zwingen Intel dazu Boards mit defekten Chipsätzen zu verkaufen?
> 
> MfG



OEM Hersteller sind sehr mächtig - schließlich sind OEM Hersteller die wichtigsten Kunden, nicht nur für intel

mfg


----------



## Genghis99 (9. Februar 2011)

Sandy Bridge : In den Sand gesetzt.

Die Gier der Mainboard Hersteller und OEM ist ja wohl praktisch unbegrenzt - leiern sie Intel die defekten Chips ja jetzt wohl fürn Appel und ein Ei aus dem Kreuz. Garantiefälle werden mit eingerechnet - Kundenirritationen ignoriert - und kräftig Kohle gemacht.

Dabei weiss keine Sau, welche Zeitbomben noch in der vermurksten Sandy Southbridge schlummern - kann ja sein das das Teil nach 25 Monaten komplett aussteigt. Und dann ist der Kunde der Angeschmierte - denn der OEM Office PC war für 5 Jahre kalkuliert.

Es sollte ein Gesetz geben, das solche Hersteller - die wissentlich fehlerhafte Hardware an den Mann bringen zu mindestens 5 Jahren uneingeschränkter Gewährleistung verdonnert. Und sie ausserdem zum Schadenersatz bei Datenverlußt zwingt.

PS : Denn die geltenden Regelungen (z.B. Versteckter Mangel) greifen ja nicht, weil diese Tatsache von vorn herein bekannt ist ....


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2011)

Adam West schrieb:


> Das ist *deine* Meinung. Mit Sicherheit will Intel diese Chips loswerden, auf die eine oder andere Art!


 
Natürlich wollen sie das, deshalb "wehren" sie sich auch nicht wirklilch dagegen.



DaStash schrieb:


> Du meinst die Händler zwingen Intel dazu Boards mit defekten Chipsätzen zu verkaufen?


 
HP oder Dell haben schon einen gewaltigen Einfluss auf Intel, aber der wird sicher nicht so groß sein dass sie Intel drohen würden nur noch AMD System zu verkaufen wenn Intel keine Chipsätze mehr liefert.


----------



## DaStash (9. Februar 2011)

XE85 schrieb:


> hab ich doch extra geschrieben:


Nicht ablenken konkret hast du folgendes geschrieben:


XE85 schrieb:


> Wo wird diese als nicht defekt deklariert? *Die Kunden, OEM Hersteller wissen zu 100% was sie da kaufen*, viel mehr, sie wollen die mit einem BUG behafteten Chips auch noch unbedingt haben, hier wird von seiten intels überhaupt nichts verschwiegen oder falsch deklariert, die OEM Hersteller sind hier in der Pflicht ihre Kunden gegebenenfalls zu informieren.


Darauf hin ich:


			
				DaStash schrieb:
			
		

> Du willst also behaupten das der geneigte MM Kunde weiß, dass er ein Rechner mit einem Mainboard kauft, auf welchem sich ein defekter Chip befindet, der im schlimmsten Fall zu unwiderruflichen CRC Fehlern auf Festplatten führen kann?


Behauptest du das wirklich?

MfG


----------



## XE85 (9. Februar 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich wollen sie das, deshalb "wehren" sie sich auch nicht wirklilch dagegen.



na klar wehren sie sich nicht - ist ja logisch - selbst wenn sie sie verschenken ist das immer noch günstiger als die entsorgungskosten zu tragen 




DaStash schrieb:


> Nicht ablenken konkret hast du folgendes geschrieben:



Ich weiß was ich geschrieben habe, vll ein kleines Missverständnis, mit "Kunden" meine ich hier den OEM Hersteller, der schließlich Kunde von intel ist - nicht den Kunden der den OEM Rechner später kauft. Und die OEM Hersteller als Kunden von intel wissen zu 100% was sie da kaufen. Der spätere Endkunde der den OEM REchner kauft weiß es womöglich nicht, das kann intel aber egal sein da der OEM Hersteller in dem Fall der Ansprechpartner ist der für die Fehlerbehebung zu sorgen hat.

mfg


----------



## DaStash (9. Februar 2011)

XE85 schrieb:


> Ich weiß was ich geschrieben war, vll ein kleines Missverständnis, mit "Kunden" meine ich hier den OEM Hersteller, der schließlich Kunde von intel ist - nicht den Kunden der den OEM Rechner später kauft. Und die OEM Hersteller als Kunde von intel wissen zu 100% was sie da kaufen.
> 
> mfg


Ok, dann wäre das Missverständnis ja geklärt. 

Dennoch denke ich das sowohl die OEM´s als auch insbesondere der eigentlich Hersteller solche defekten Produkte nicht bewusst weiter verkaufen sollten. Ehrlich gesagt kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass das ohne Hinweis darauf das es letztendlich B-Ware ist verkauft werden darf. 

MfG


----------



## Adam West (9. Februar 2011)

XE85 schrieb:


> Richtig, hier sind aber die OEM Hersteller zu kritisieren und nicht intel



Hier ist Intel als Lieferant zu kritisieren, denn es könnte auch einfach auf das gefixte Bauteil Mitte Februar gewartet werden. Das Intel hier "klein bei" gibt, ist nunmal eine Entscheidung Intels. Es wäre logisch zu warten und nicht weiter defekte Bauteile zu verkaufen!



XE85 schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit meiner Meinung zu tun, es steht klar in dem von dir verlinkten Artikel das das ganze auf drängen der OEM Hersteller erfolgt und mit Auflagen von Seiten intels verbunden ist. Das intel die Chips loswerden will ist eine behauptung deinerseits die es zu belegen gilt.



Dafür braucht es keinen Beleg meinerseits. Das liegt wohl auf der Hand 



XE85 schrieb:


> Ja darum gehts, der User schreibt aber nichts davon, sondern bashed rum das intel den Fehler verschweigt, was aber nicht der Fall ist. Genauso wenig wie die behauptung der Fehler würde nicht beseitigt werden.



Von "nicht beseitigen" habe ich nie gesprochen.
Es ist klar das hier auf Intel gebasht wird, dieser bash richtet sich jedoch gegen das Verkaufen der defekten Bauteile!



XE85 schrieb:


> Doch genau darum gehts, der User ist offenbar der Meinung das ein defekter intel Chipsatz der einzige Grund für Datenverlust sein kann. Und das ist grobes Unwissen das auf keinen Falls weiter verbreitet werden sollte.



Es geht um *eine* Möglichkeit des Datenverlustes und letztendlich um einen Hardwaredefekt.


XE85 schrieb:


> OEM Hersteller sind sehr mächtig - schließlich sind OEM Hersteller die wichtigsten Kunden, nicht nur für intel



Da geb ich dir Recht, dennoch wäre ein Verkaufsstop hier sinvoller, als dadurch evtl. Imageschaden zu erleiden (was nicht gleich verhindert wird, nur weil Intel diese Fehler preis gibt)

mfg


----------



## XE85 (9. Februar 2011)

Adam West schrieb:


> Hier ist Intel als Lieferant zu kritisieren, denn es könnte auch einfach auf das gefixte Bauteil Mitte Februar gewartet werden. Das Intel hier "klein bei" gibt, ist nunmal eine Entscheidung Intels.



richtig, allerdings weiß niemand wie mächtig die OEMs wirklich sind und was es für intel bedeuten würde sich gegen Kunden, die wohl für etwa 99% des Umsatzes von intel verantwortlich sind, zur Wehr zu setzen.



Adam West schrieb:


> Dafür braucht es keinen Beleg meinerseits. Das liegt wohl auf der Hand



Nein, da liegt überhaupt nichts auf der Hand. Solange es keine Belege dafür gibt ist es eine Behauptung deinerseits - wo kämen wir da hin wenn in so einem Forum wie hier jeder irgendwas behaupten würde und es bei Nachfrage mit "Liegt doch auf der Hand" quittiert



Adam West schrieb:


> Von "nicht beseitigen" habe ich nie gesprochen.



aber ich in meiner Ursprünglichen Kritik zur aussage des Users - du kannst nicht einfach meinen ganzen Text zitieren und dann einfach Teile ignorieren



Adam West schrieb:


> Es geht um eine Möglichkeit des Datenverlustes und letztendlich um einen Hardwaredefekt.



Richtig, aber der Post suggiert klar das das die einzige Situation wäre in der es zu Datenverlust kommt und das man zB mit AMD nie ein Datenverlustproblem haben könnte. Davon abgesehn ist es mehr als unwahrscheinlich das die kompletten Daten auf der Festplatte aufeinmal weg wären, das die gerade übertragenen im Falle des Defektes nachher unbrauchbar sind ja, aber mit sicherheit nicht die komplette Harddisk. Das könnte vll maximal bei einem Raid0 über die SB der Fall sein - aber jeder der ein Raid0 einrichtet sollte sich der Gefahr bewusst sein die dadurch entsteht.

mfg


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2011)

XE85 schrieb:


> richtig, allerdings weiß niemand wie mächtig die OEMs wirklich sind und was es für intel bedeuten würde sich gegen Kunden, die wohl für etwa 99% des Umsatzes von intel verantwortlich sind, zur Wehr zu setzen.


 
Was sollen die Kunden denn deiner Meinung nach machen?
Damit drohen zu AMD zu gehen?
Intel weiß dass das keiner im großen Stil machen wird. Apple schon mal gar nicht.
Einzih im Notebook Bereich könnte was dran sein. Sofern AMD seine Produkte schnell auf den Markt bringt.


----------



## frido007 (9. Februar 2011)

mimimimimimi


Kommt alle mal wieder runter. Intel hat schei**e gebaut das steht fest. 
Sie werden auch dafür bezahlen. Der Imageschaden den sie jetzt haben bzw noch bis Mitte/Ende April erleiden werden ist enorm um es nett zu umschreiben.

Ich denke auch das sie aus diesem Fehler gelernt haben und ihre Produkte vielleicht wieder etwas besser testen werden bzw die Entwicklung wieder besser überwachen werden.

AMD kann aus der Sache profitieren wenn sie es jetzt geschickt anstellen und vielleicht noch etwas billiger ihre P2 X4 und X6 am Markt werfen und vorallem die Notebooks stärker bewerben und noch etwas billiger an die OEMs verkaufen.

Nach Regen folgt Sonnenschein.

Und die Rev2 Platinen werden dann erste Sahne sein denk ich mir.


----------



## riedochs (10. Februar 2011)

Adam West schrieb:


> Da geb ich dir Recht, dennoch wäre ein Verkaufsstop hier sinvoller, als dadurch evtl. Imageschaden zu erleiden (was nicht gleich verhindert wird, nur weil Intel diese Fehler preis gibt)
> 
> mfg



Nein wäre es nicht, gerade für die großen OEMs. Was glaubst du haben die bei Großkunden an Vorlauf wenn dort > 100PCs im Extremfall > 1000PCs getauscht werden muss weil der Leasingvertrag von einem von deren Kunden ausläuft. Da wird recht genau geplant wann & wo welcher PC getauscht wird, weil auch der Kunde des OEM möglichst wenig Ausfall haben will. Mitunter wird extra Personal eingestellt / frei gemacht für solche Aktionen. Wenn noch PC's betroffen sind, die in der Produktion getauscht werden müssen, fällt das oft auf irgendwelche anderen Wartungsarbeiten an der Produktion um die Ausfallzeiten nicht noch weiter zu vergrößern.

Ein Lieferverzug, vielleicht um Wochen bringt da alles durcheinander und kostet durchaus sehr viel Geld. Selbst schon erlebt und da sowiso 99,9% dieser Bürogurken nur aus Festplatte (unsere Neusten haben jetzt 160GB Festplatten anstelle von 80GB) und DVD-ROM (wenn überhaupt. Habe schon genug ohne gesehen weil Sicherheitsrisiko) bestehen ist es scheiss egal ob die SATA 2 Ports einen weg haben. HP, DELL usw. kostet so eine Verschiebung viel mehr als später eventuelle defekte Mainboards auszutauschen.

Das diese "defekten" Mainboards vielleicht nicht für den Endkundenmarkt verwendet werden kann sein, aber der Endkundenmarkt ist gerade für die großen OEMs doch eher ein nettes Zubrot.


----------



## amdintel (10. Februar 2011)

Dartwurst schrieb:


> Das darf doch wohl nicht wahr sein! Da versucht ein Multimilliardenkonzern seine fehlerhafte Ware noch zu versilbern. Bei einer solchen Unternehmensphilsophie werde ich wohl doch nicht umsteigen. Schade! Eigentlich hat mich die Leistung der neuen  Prozessoren überzeugt. Aber so:



ich kann mir schon jetzt gut  vorstellen
wie das dann abgeht ...: 

Discounter PCs bei Geiz ist Geil, dicker und fetter Intel Aufkleber drauf und die HDDs/DVDs LW  sind am sATa 6 angeschossen und wenn Kunde sagt "ich will den 3 nehmen", wird abgeweigelt und beschwichtigt,oder man lötet einfach die sATA3 Ports bei den OEM Bord nicht drauf und deaktiviert die Funktion fest im Bios, so mach dem motto das merkt ja eh keiner  
richtig geil ist das


----------



## m3ntozz911 (10. Februar 2011)

naja dass hat aber nichts mit intel zutun, sondern mit den verkäufern   intel hat ein verkaufsstopp ausgehängt, die konzerne wollten aber die chipsätzze weiter haben.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. Februar 2011)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Na toll Intel.
> Dann greife ich doch lieber beim nächsten Kauf zu AMD bevor ich einen der fehlerhaften Intel CPUs erhalte.



Welche fehlerhafte Intel CPU?



PEG96 schrieb:


> Ja, demnächst verkaufen sie cpus, die net funtzen, oder bei denen nur 1kern läuft. Wenn sie ein Problem mit den Chipsätzen haben, sollen sie das sagen (haben sie glaub ich gemacht) und dann einen verkaufsstopp machen, der schaden wird doch vorallem für die hersteller immer größer.



Hmm, ich dachte immer AMD verhökert seine kaputten Quadcores als Tripplecore, egal.



DaStash schrieb:


> Du willst also behaupten das der geneigte MM Kunde weiß, dass er ein Rechner mit einem Mainboard kauft, auf welchem sich ein defekter Chip befindet, der im schlimmsten Fall zu unwiderruflichen CRC Fehlern auf Festplatten führen kann?



Wenn die Hersteller von komplett PCs nicht vollkommen gaga sind, werden sie in den Spezifikationen ihre Schrott-PCs wohl nur die SATA3 Ports angeben. Und die Sockel für SATA2 ggfs. entfernen oder gar nicht erst verbauen. Somit gibt es keinen getäuschten MM Kunde. Alles andere wäre unmöglich. Denn wenn man nicht vorhandene Eigenschaften zusichert wäre das ein Grund zum wandeln.


----------



## amdintel (10. Februar 2011)

m3ntozz911 schrieb:


> naja dass hat aber nichts mit intel zutun, sondern mit den verkäufern   intel hat ein verkaufsstopp ausgehängt, die konzerne wollten aber die chipsätzze weiter haben.



es wird aber nun doch vereinzelt mit den kaputten Chips wieder  ausgeliefert und das mit dem „da wo der Fehler nicht auf treten kann? wie auch immer das gemeint ist ?“ ist eine recht schwammige Auslegung .


----------



## Adam West (10. Februar 2011)

XE85 schrieb:


> richtig, allerdings weiß niemand wie mächtig die OEMs wirklich sind und was es für intel bedeuten würde sich gegen Kunden, die wohl für etwa 99% des Umsatzes von intel verantwortlich sind, zur Wehr zu setzen.



Willst du etwa damit sagen, das 99% der Kunden Intels OEM hersteller sind? Ich meine ist klar, das (ganz allgemein) "Kunden" den Umsatz verursachen, aber die OEM Hersteller sind sicher nicht 99% der Kunden (was aus deiner Aussage so herauszulesen ist)



XE85 schrieb:


> Nein, da liegt überhaupt nichts auf der Hand. Solange es keine Belege dafür gibt ist es eine Behauptung deinerseits - wo kämen wir da hin wenn in so einem Forum wie hier jeder irgendwas behaupten würde und es bei Nachfrage mit "Liegt doch auf der Hand" quittiert



Es ist wohl glasklar, das Intel auch Interesse daran hat, selbst defekt/teilweise defekte Hardware zu verkaufen, um Verlust zu minimieren. Das sollte selbst dir klar sein 



XE85 schrieb:


> Richtig, aber der Post suggiert klar das das die einzige Situation wäre in der es zu Datenverlust kommt und das man zB mit AMD nie ein Datenverlustproblem haben könnte.



Das tut der Post sicher nicht! 


mfg


----------



## riedochs (10. Februar 2011)

Adam West schrieb:


> Willst du etwa damit sagen, das 99% der Kunden Intels OEM hersteller sind? Ich meine ist klar, das (ganz allgemein) "Kunden" den Umsatz verursachen, aber die OEM Hersteller sind sicher nicht 99% der Kunden (was aus deiner Aussage so herauszulesen ist)



Core i7 war dies mehrfach zu lesen das der Anteil der Privatkunden nur ca. 1% war. Von daher dürfte >95% durchaus real sein.


----------



## DaStash (10. Februar 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn die Hersteller von komplett PCs nicht vollkommen gaga sind, werden sie in den Spezifikationen ihre Schrott-PCs wohl nur die SATA3 Ports angeben. Und die Sockel für SATA2 ggfs. entfernen oder gar nicht erst verbauen. Somit gibt es keinen getäuschten MM Kunde. Alles andere wäre unmöglich. Denn wenn man nicht vorhandene Eigenschaften zusichert wäre das ein Grund zum wandeln.


Das der Punkt bereits geklärt wurde hast du wahrscheinlich nur überlesen genauso wie meine Feststellung das die defekten chips als solche auch gekennzeichnet werden müssen und eben nicht mehr mit dem vollem Leistungsspektrum verkauft werden dürfen. 
Weißt du denn dazu Genaueres? Bis jetzt ist nur klar das Intel seine defekten Chips weiterverkauft. Das die OEM´s dabei Druck ausüben ist sichelrlich nicht unbedeutend aber bei Weitem auch nicht so relevant wie es hier versucht wird darzustellen. Intel ist ein Multimilliardenunternehmen und die OEM´s sind auch im gleichen Maße von der Gunst eines solchen Unternehmens abhängig. Am längeren Hebel sitzen somit beide Seiten nicht. Folglich sollte Intel m. M. n. die defekten Chips nicht weiterverkaufen, es sei denn die Mainboardhersteller passen das MB Design an die Chipdefekte an, wovon bis jetzt aber noch nie die Rede war und so schnell lässt sich auch nicht eine völlig neue MB Produktionslinie aufbauen, die in den Endkundenmarkt geschickt wird. Von daher ist es absolut zulässig zu kritisieren das hier in Kauf genommen wird, dass Endverbraucher "unwissentlich" defekte Hardware erhalten.

MfG


----------



## XE85 (10. Februar 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was sollen die Kunden denn deiner Meinung nach machen?
> Damit drohen zu AMD zu gehen?
> Intel weiß dass das keiner im großen Stil machen wird. Apple schon mal gar nicht.



Apple wieder zu IBM zB - vom BS her überhaupt kein Problem



Adam West schrieb:


> Willst du etwa damit sagen, das 99% der Kunden Intels OEM hersteller sind?



ja so in etwa - die paar CPUs, Mainboards und SSDs die intel im Retail bereich verkauft machen mit sicherheit nicht viel aus. 



Adam West schrieb:


> Das tut der Post sicher nicht!



Ich sehe wir beginnen uns hier im Kreis zu drehen, also lassen wird das

mfg


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. Februar 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Folglich sollte Intel m. M. n. die defekten Chips nicht weiterverkaufen, es sei denn die Mainboardhersteller passen das MB Design an die Chipdefekte an, wovon bis jetzt aber noch nie die Rede war und so schnell lässt sich auch nicht eine völlig neue MB Produktionslinie aufbauen, die in den Endkundenmarkt geschickt wird. Von daher ist es absolut zulässig zu kritisieren das hier in Kauf genommen wird, dass Endverbraucher "unwissentlich" defekte Hardware erhalten.



Um Funktionen weg zu lassen sind keine Modifikationen am Boardlayout nötig, die überflüssigen Sockel werden einfach nicht verbaut. Kennt man ja auch von vielen OEM Boards auf welchen DIMM Bänke vorgesehen aber nicht vorhanden sind.


----------



## Adam West (10. Februar 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Core i7 war dies mehrfach zu lesen das der Anteil der Privatkunden nur ca. 1% war. Von daher dürfte >95% durchaus real sein.



>95 % bestehen sicher nicht ausschließlich aus OEM Kunden 



XE85 schrieb:


> Ich sehe wir beginnen uns hier im Kreis zu drehen, also lassen wird das
> mfg



Gut 

MfG


----------



## Painkiller (10. Februar 2011)

Kommt wieder runter Leute!

Kein Grund sich wegen sowas in die Haare zu bekommen. 

Stay @ Topic please...


----------



## GoZoU (10. Februar 2011)

Ich habe die betreffenden Beiträge entfernt. 

ITpassion-de und DaStash eure persönlichen Differenzen tragt ihr bitte via PN und nicht hier im Thread aus.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## riedochs (10. Februar 2011)

Adam West schrieb:


> >95 % bestehen sicher nicht ausschließlich aus OEM Kunden



Ich denke wir interpretieren OEM verschieden. Jeder der direkt bei Intel einkauft, was wohl die meisten größeren Hersteller tun werden, sind OEM Partner von Intel und somit kommt das mit den >95% meiner Meinung gut hin.


----------



## amdintel (10. Februar 2011)

> >95 % bestehen sicher nicht ausschließlich aus OEM Kunden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das meiste was verkauft wird,  sind OEM Bords Weltweit die ganzen Discounter sitzen dahinter.
jeder der sich etwas auskennt kann sich mal den Spaß machen ein OEM nehmen und das fast Bau gleiche Original Bord mit ein andrer vergleichen , die Bau Teil Bestückung u.a. Anschlüsse  .
ich schätze ganz stakt das man bei diesen OEM Bords diese sATA Ports erst gar nicht mit auflötet und diese einfach im Bios löscht, das draf dann lt. Intel so ok sein. -> toll ..


hier mal *ein Beispiel *wie das Ablaufen könnte:
der Fehler kann ja nun so nicht mehr auftreten weil diese Ports nicht mehr auf dem MB vorhanden sind „Richtig“ und man kann diesen Fehlerhaften Chips noch billig verkaufen .. Richtig ,
und es entspricht dann so den Intel Vorgaben -> Richtig.

es könnte also gut sein, das dieser Fehlerhaft Chips. nun weiter in s.g. OEM Bords Verwendung findet , darunter fallen auch Notebooks .


----------



## Rolk (10. Februar 2011)

Das nennt sich dann Kostenoptimierung.


----------



## amdintel (10. Februar 2011)

das haste richtig erkannt ,
 Intel verkauft die wohl nun ganz  billig an die OEM Hersteller? und die OEM Hersteller löschen einfach nur den Fehlerhaften sATA Port  vom Bord/Bios weg damit es keiner merkt ,   und nehmen  für den PC dann den gleichen Preis. Das könnte für die OEM Hersteller nun ein guter Gewinn werden, weil die billig diesen Chips. jetzt bekommen ? naja Betrug am Kunden ist das ja  nicht, weil der PC läuft ja, aber schön ist das nicht wenn das so eintreffen würde ?


----------



## riedochs (10. Februar 2011)

Soviel billiger werden die OEMs die Chips nicht bekommen, die bezahlen sowiso nicht viel dafür.


----------



## Adam West (10. Februar 2011)

amdintel schrieb:


> das meiste was verkauft wird,  sind OEM Bords Weltweit die ganzen Discounter sitzen dahinter.
> jeder der sich etwas auskennt kann sich mal den Spaß machen ein OEM nehmen und das fast Bau gleiche Original Bord mit ein andrer vergleichen , die Bau Teil Bestückung u.a. Anschlüsse  .
> ich schätze ganz stakt das man bei diesen OEM Bords diese sATA Ports erst gar nicht mit auflötet und diese einfach im Bios löscht, das draf dann lt. Intel so ok sein. -> toll ..



Ok, wenn wir bei der OEM Definition auseinanderdriften: Worunter zählen Konzerne bzw. große Firmen, welche sich aus diversen Hardware Komponenten z.B. Serverfarmen oder Supercomputer zusammenbauen? Die gilt doch sicher *nicht *unter OEM, oder? Ich denke das diese Firmen auch einen erheblichen Anteil am "Einkauf" bei Intel haben und nicht unter OEM zählen...!? Diese Firmen verkaufen ja schließlich Ihre selbst- zusammengebauten Serverfarmen/Supercomputer nicht weiter. (zumindest nicht alle)

MfG


----------



## amdintel (10. Februar 2011)

mit OEM ist das gemeint,riesigen Festplatte echte GHZ Zahl die Kunden  merken das  wahrscheinlich eh nicht dehnen  jubelt man das denn unter vielleicht ?
gibt mehr als genug die sich stehts mit dem zufrieden geben was  man ihnen vorsetzt .


----------



## Adam West (10. Februar 2011)

amdintel schrieb:


> mit OEM ist das gemeint,riesigen Festplatte echte GHZ Zahl die Kunden  merken das  wahrscheinlich eh nicht dehnen  jubelt man das denn unter vielleicht ?



Sorry, aber ich kapier den Satz nicht. Das eine oder andere Satzzeichen wäre sinnvoll...

MfG


----------

